# Airport Snow Removal Equipment



## VolvoL60F (Jan 9, 2011)

I work at an airport, and stopped by the maintenance garage. Lots of goodies!


----------



## VolvoL60F (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## VolvoL60F (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice stuff. Thanks for posting.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

TKLAWN;1681063 said:


> Very nice stuff. Thanks for posting.


X 2 ... Awesome equipment !!!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Sweet Equipment...

What are you doing to make the pictures so vivid ? Sometimes when I'm simply resizing a picture, and I click "auto correct", it makes the colors brighten up.

Are you pictures so detailed and rich because of the settings on the camera, or is it one of those SLR cameras with 200 million pixels ?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I can tell you dog, if you look at the edges og the pics, that gives you a hint what he's doing with them......nice pics btw, you know your camera & lighting a bit I can tell, take more pics of other equipment you see sitting around....or getting used.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

BC Handyman;1681767 said:


> I can tell you dog, if you look at the edges og the pics, that gives you a hint what he's doing with them......nice pics btw, you know your camera & lighting a bit I can tell, take more pics of other equipment you see sitting around....or getting used.


Yeah, that would be true if I had any clue on photography other than a simple point and shoot camera and it's adjustments. I'm pure novice when it comes to cameras other than the adjustments on basic camers, such as ISO, scene mode, White balance, color effect, etc.

He's haloing the picture with obscuring the perimeter with some .... I don't know what??, but I guess it's some form of photography / photoshop feature???

Is he altering the Contrast ? Changing the ISO ???


----------



## 98K3500 (Oct 28, 2013)

The real clue for me is the "signature" on each pic. 

Dude is a professional photog. 

Sweet EQ and pics BTW.

: )


----------



## Kwagman (Jan 27, 2007)

Nice photos! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## VolvoL60F (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks guys!

To answer your questions about the photos, all of them are edited. I don't have any special settings on the camera I use. Most photos turn out bland, and colorless for me as well. I use a photo editor called 'PicMonkey' through Smugmug.com. In that editor I go through a lot settings to make the photos like the ones above such as:

Exposure: Shadows, Highlights, Contrast, etc

Sharpness: Clarity, Sharpen

Colors: Saturation, Temperature

I play around with these levels until the image is set to my liking. Hope this helped, thanks for viewing my thread!

Check out my website for more photos like these!
http://bouzakinephotography.smugmug.com/


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Lots of cool pictures on your page. Nice work.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Dogplow Dodge;1681748 said:


> Are you pictures so detailed and rich because of the settings on the camera, or is it one of those SLR cameras with 200 million pixels ?


Point and Shoot Cameras can have the same number of Pixels as a DSLR, the DSLR will always take better pictures for multiple different reasons, the most noticeable is the sensor is bigger.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

I will take #61 please


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I will take number 70.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Those are some sweet looking rigs.

Would love to just drive one once.


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

Great pics ! Does the airport plow themselves? I thought Grover plowed the runways in years past.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

very nice stuff, ready for snow!


----------



## VolvoL60F (Jan 9, 2011)

DugHD;1720560 said:


> Great pics ! Does the airport plow themselves? I thought Grover plowed the runways in years past.


Thanks! Grover still plows the runways, but only during the big storms. The City of Portland uses their own equipment for smaller storms. But both Portland and Grover plow together when big storms hit.



unhcp;1722610 said:


> very nice stuff, ready for snow!


Thanks!


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

SnowGuy73;1683381 said:


> I will take number 70.


You couldn't handle that. LOL


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

I will take number 61 please.


----------

